# Cobia



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I know this is probably been a hot topic lately, but with the outcast sale tonight I need to know. 

What am I looking for in an all out cobia rod? 
I plan on pairing it with a 706 or another bailess reel.

But what should I look for in the actual rod.

What lenght, strength, and what should I look for in regards to the eyelets? 

Id appreciate the help; anything simple will do i can figure the rest out at the store.

Thank you for your help.

(P.s. March 23 is the first cobia to be caught!)


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

rod length can be subjective, if you're going to be throwing cobia jigs from a boat a longer rod could be key if you cant cast a short one, my slow action 6'6" ugly stick can throw pretty stinkin far and i dont think i will be severly limited by it from a boat, alot of people like fast action 9-12 ft rods with lots of backbone strength. like i said its all subjective. most people say 20lb line and up.....ish. my uncle's go-to cobia rod for most of his life has been a 706 on a 9ft st. croix with 20lb mono the rod is an aggressive taper with a medium action and a relatively supple backbone.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I use 65lb braid on almost all of my poles, mostly for red fishing and shark. Would 65lb power pro be too heavy for cobia? Obviously I'll put a leader on the end of it though.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

holicori said:


> I use 65lb braid on almost all of my poles, mostly for red fishing and shark. Would 65lb power pro be too heavy for cobia? Obviously I'll put a leader on the end of it though.


65 might be a little heavy but no usable... i am sure there are a lot of folks that use it... 

65 braid is same as what 20 lb mono?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

8-9 ft is what I stick to. Over sized eyes work for a manual bail. Nothing wrong with 65lb power pro to me.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

On the pier I use 50lb braid, you need all the distance you can get and 50 is plenty. I've had to grab my spool on green fish twice, one green just hooked 25 lber, and one 35-40 lber after about two minutes and stopped them dead in their tracks. The Key Largo Cobia/King rods at outcast are cheap and work great IMO. I've caught all the ling I've caught off the pier with them, never had a problem. They get a little heavy king fishing though...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Where do you plan on fishing for them? Boat or Pier?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

7' rod out of a boat. too much length will get in the way. 8-9.5 off the pier. Gator 90 is good cobia blank, cobia offshore extreme from bass pro is a good store bought rod. Key Largo is very sufficient cheaper rod. There are many light weight blanks that have great back bone but can be very expensive. Phenix is awesome


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

i use a shimano saragossa 15000 with 65lb braid on a 9ft rod...does the trick..haha its massive...wouldnt take it on a boat unless i was shark fishing off shore


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Ill be fishing off pier or jetski. I appreciate the advice guys!


----------

